
Make Lego Large Hadron Collider a Reality - timthorn
http://home.cern/about/updates/2016/05/make-lego-lhc-reality
======
timthorn
For full details of the models in question, also see: [https://build-your-own-
particle-detector.org/](https://build-your-own-particle-detector.org/)

